# HELP WITH NCE WIRELESS



## steamloco (Jul 18, 2017)

I am using NCE and would like to go wireless. After checking with YOU TUBE and scouting out TRAINWORLD products, there seems to be a number of different ways. I think i would like to go the cheapest. Can someone give me of which remote and which base station i might choose. Pointing out advantages and disadvantages would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## ecmdrw5 (Jan 16, 2021)

You already have a NCE? You need the radio base station and any throttle that ends in R. Buying new from NCE the cheapest route is about a $380 upgrade. To get a pro cab throttle and base station is a $470 option. These usually can be bought cheaper from other sites.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steamloco (Jul 18, 2017)

Yes, already have NCE. Using a smart booster 5. Of course i already have a procab. Are you able to explain the difference in the available removes that end in "R"? I probably understand the procab -r. But the other rectangle remotes......not so much. Thanks.


----------



## ecmdrw5 (Jan 16, 2021)

The Cab06s are just simpler versions made for basic control of the layout. Locos, accessories, etc.

The Cab06pr has a knob thats a potentiometer and has dead stops, like a traditional dc power pack. From what I understand this makes switching between two locomotives more challenging because it’ll match the speed of the knob and not maintain the speed it was at. I haven’t used a NCE potentiometer knob so I’m just going by what I hear on that.

The Cab06r has a digital encoder knob so it has no stops. It basically clicks up or down one speed setting every time you turn it. The position of the knob has no effect when switching between locos.

The procab r gives you full control of the system wirelessly. It’s the same as the procab you already have.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

You could connect the NCE to a computer and use JMRI. Then your phone can be used as a wireless throttle. It may be a cheap way to try it out.


----------



## steamloco (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks very much for your time. Your answer was very helpful!


----------

